# I found a Pigeon hurt in my yard



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have this Pigeon I found hurt in my yard. I'm so glade i found this place it really helped me a lot. I think he or she has a broken wing but not really sure.I caught it with a small blanket & have it in a cage. I went to the pet store & got it a bigger cage because the other one was very small.I also got grit & seed. I Have the bird for three days know & it seems to be doing good. I'm going to wait tell about the end of May to take it out in the yard to see if it can fly. Every morning i feed the birds & always get five or six Pigeons. It flaps its wings in the cage so maybe it well be alright. I'm also taken it to a Vet if i can find one to see how bad it is. It dosen't matter to me if the bird can't fly because i will be glade to take care of it. I want to thank you all again & I'll let you know how she or he is doing.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Begeon 9, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank your for coming to the aid of this pigeon in need. You seem to be on the right track so far in helping this bird.

You said you bought a larger cage. If the pigeon can flap its wings without hitting the sides of the cage, it should be adequate. 

If you have a Pet-co or Petsmart, you should be able to find actual pigeon seed, usually sold as Kaytee Paloma-Dove mix. It has most of the necessary seeds and nutriants needed by a pigeon. There are other good additives you can add that you can get at the supermart, but let's worry about that later.

If yo take it to a vet, call around and insure that the veterinarian office has an Avian Vet which also specializes in birds. Tell them it is your pet, otherwise, they may not want to see it.

Is the wing shaking &/or drooping?

What do the bird droppings (poop) look like? Please descibe them.

If you can post a picture of the injured side, it would be great.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Begeon 9 and welcome to PT. Thanks for feeding the birds in your area and
in particular pigeons and for taking this one in when you saw it's condition
compromised.

Is this bird self-watering and feeding at this point, and as Victor mentioned,
we always like to get descriptions or pictures of the poop and the bird that
goes along with it.

You say the bird is flapping both wings but that it was seemingly unable to 
fly when you first caught it? It would be helpful for you to let us know your
general whereabouts in the event that this bird needs medications or a rehabber's assistance. Generally for wings it's something you like to take care
of as soon as possible if there is a fracture or break. I'm assuming that it
isn't a compound fracture in that you have not described bleeding or the appearance of bone coming through skin.

There are some illnesses which may effect the bird's ability or desire to fly and if no break or sprain, it is possible that the bird just needs some R&R in
a safe place and some medications for known devil(s) if members can narrow down the possibilities for your rescue.

fp


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Victor & thanks for the come back. The wings on the bird look good they are both close to the birds body even when there open it seems like theres nothing wrong with them. The poop was green when i first got him in the house but know it is dark with a little white on top. I did go to pet smart & talked to someone who new about pigeons she helped me find all the things you said & told me a lot i didn't know. I got grass & hay mixed but i don't think the bird likes it. It gets upset when it don't know what I'm puttig in the cage & picks at my hand. Like its telling me i don't want that in my cage lol.So i put it on the floor of the cage to see what happens. The nabor next to me said her cat got in my yard thats how the bird got hurt maybe it just got scared. When i was trying to get it in the yard the one wing was out & it couldn't fly good at all, time will tell. It only eats the seeds it likes & throws the rest on the cage floor. When i can get a picture I'll try to put it in for you to see.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Begeon 9 said:


> ...............The nabor next to me said her cat got in my yard thats how the bird got hurt maybe it just got scared. When i was trying to get it in the yard the one wing was out & it couldn't fly good at all, time will tell. ..........


Begeon 9, if your new rescue was hurt by a cat, you really should get the bird
onto some Clavamox/Augmentin--the same medication by different name. This
is what is recommended for the kind of bacteria found in cat saliva and other
salive types as well but cats do seem more worrisome where this is concerned.
Also, have you checked carefully for any puncture wounds as these can be difficult to detect especially from a cat and the bacteria can be deadly.

fp


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I did look at the wings & can't see nothing they look good to me. but i will check on that medicine. The bird eats & drinks good.When i get up in the morning it shakes its tall when i say good morning to him.I don't know what sex it is but i think it might be a male. I saw in one of the forums i was at before i found this one that the white part on the beak is bigger on the males then females.Also the bird don't shake at all. So far so good


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They frequently shake their wings for other reasons than injury so that wouldn't 
be conlusive on its' own that no injury is present or the need for antibiotic
therapy isn't there.

Where abouts are you located? Perhaps we can help you with this situation.

fp


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I live in Penna. The bird is still doing good. Someone i talked to on the phone gave me a vet not to far away from here, I'll call tomorrow just to make sure every things alright. I appreciate the help & will get a picture so you can see him. I named him Barney for know.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Begeon9,

Feralpigeon is asking for the town/city and which state you live in. I'm not familiar with where Penna is.

As Feralpigeon previously stated there are a lot of concerns for the bird's health if it was injured by a cat, and treatment with antibiotics is recommended.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> Hi Begeon9,
> 
> Feralpigeon is asking for the town/city and *which state you live in. * I'm not familiar with where Penna is.
> 
> As Feralpigeon previously stated there are a lot of concerns for the bird's health if it was injured by a cat, and treatment with antibiotics is recommended.


Penna = Pennsylvania?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought of that too, but it's a state. State/city information is really what we need.


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I didn't get back to you right away. But I have great news. Barney flew away this morning. He has been acting sad & mad for the last few days & I've been waiting to take him to the vets tomorrow. But this morning when I got up & cleaned him & gave him fresh water & seed he started throwing the seed all over & cooing. For the last few days also three Pigeons have been sitting on my roof. So I decided to try taken him out side in his cage to see what he would do. I couldn't get the cage door open fast enough he was flapping is wings & going crazy. Once I got the cage door open he flew up on the roof with the rest of the pigeons. I was happy for him. So I went about my way looking out the window know & then & I seen him in my back yard alone eating the seed,I felt so sad because maybe they didn't want him around anymore, But then a Pigeon came flying down & started eating with him. I said to myself that must be his girl friend.She was gray like him but had white spots on her head she was beautiful. After eating they both flew away. I called the Vet & he said maybe the cat jumped on him & he went into shock. So by keeping him in for a week it got him out of it. I know I'll see him in my back yard everyday & that makes me feel better. Thanks to all of you for your help


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the good news, I guess he was telliing you he is ready to go.
I am glad you will get to see him and he will get his seedsies in your backyard.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad he seems to be better.

DO keep a close eye on him for the next few days, just in case....and we appreciate you feeding them in a safe evironment.


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I will be keeping my eye on him to make sure he is alright. The weather is getting nice around here know & I plan on getting a higher fence for the back of my yard. I looked at your pictures & they or so cute I really enjoyed them.


----------

